

Show HN: Aggregator for Show HN + ProductHunt + Kickstarter Etc(pre-launch) - boy88
http://central.watch/

======
bichiliad
This doesn't look like it's ready for launch yet. None of the links, except
for Sublime Text (which looks like a test link) work. If I were you, I'd
consider getting making this a working MVP before posting to HN. That way, the
people who check it out will stick around.

Edit: On another note, I can't wait to see the finished version!

~~~
coralreef
I agree, needs a bit more work before Show HN worthy.

------
eglover
Hm, I can't tell how good this will be and if it will beat RSS. There's not
enough to go on.

~~~
boy88
Thanks, excited to roll out the proper v1 - personally, I did not like the
experience of opening so many different tabs to check out featured products so
the same page navigation play is where I would say that it might be better
than pure RSS

In the meantime, I'n curious, is there something you can think of that might
make the application more valuable?

